# Ballet, Opera Houses and destination image



## adrian1982

Hi there. I am an academic in cultural tourism working on a project on Opera Houses and destination image. If you love ballet, please take a moment to complete this short, anonymous survey: 
https://lnkd.in/dRb66DM
My University profile including list of publications can be found at: https://bucks.ac.uk/about-us/our-structure/staff-profile?profile=30595
Grazie a tutti in advance!


----------



## millionrainbows

Ballet, Opera Houses and destination image
Burn 'em down.


----------

